# Interested in membership in Fort Worth, TX



## crono782

I've used the Lodge locator at the grand lodge website and have found several. Can anybody recommend a good lodge to visit in the area for a 30 year old married man? Thanks!


----------



## bupton52

Are you thinking of going with the Grand Lodge of Texas or the Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas?


----------



## crono782

Grand Lodge of Texas.


----------



## jvarnell

If it was'nt  a little drive I would say come on over to Duncanville.  Even though this is the Masons of Texas site we have people from all over and it be a little bit before some that is in fort wort see this.


----------



## crono782

Hah yeah, I don't get out to Duncanville much except when I go to Joe Pool Lake during the summer (pshh, what am I saying, it's lake weather 10 months out of the year). I was finally able to get into contact with one local lodge and was invited to visit this evening.
I had contacted a few other local lodges as I've seen it suggested in several places to scout out what lodge "clicks" with me (or that I click with, hah).

Who knows when my travels with bring me to the south Dallas area next. Perhaps I might try to visit Duncanville sometime. ^_^


----------



## jvarnell

Just come on down.


----------



## crono782

well, i met with members of the lodge last night and spoke w/ them about joining. the trick now will be finding three members who i know to put on my petition, hah. none of my family were ever involved. i guess it falls to find the ones i know though a mass social scavenger hunt. :/ still, i should be able to find some, just have to know where to look..


----------



## Brent Heilman

My suggestion is just start attending any functions that you can attend. If they have dinners, breakfasts, or anything like that attend them. Maybe show up for some fellowship before the meetings. As they get to know you and who you are as a person it won't be long before you have those signatures. Good luck in your journey.


----------



## jvarnell

crono782 said:


> well, i met with members of the lodge last night and spoke w/ them about joining. the trick now will be finding three members who i know to put on my petition, hah. none of my family were ever involved. i guess it falls to find the ones i know though a mass social scavenger hunt. :/ still, i should be able to find some, just have to know where to look..



I had the same problem I thought.  When I was looking around at the lodge I found I knew a couple of past masters that had picture on the wall.   I also found I knew some others by watching for rings.  becarful some of the A&M rings look close from a distance.


----------



## crono782

Thanks guys. I was invited back to dinner with them next Tuesday to get to know them better. Looking up so far.


----------



## Tony Uzzell

crono782 said:


> Thanks guys. I was invited back to dinner with them next Tuesday to get to know them better. Looking up so far.



Good to hear. Out of curiosity, which Lodge did you decide to go with?

TU


----------



## crono782

Keller Lodge #1084. There are others in the area too, but haven't made contact with them yet to visit.


----------



## crono782

I'm starting to wonder if I will be able to find 2 more signatures for my petition. You'd be surprised how many people you'd think were masons that are actually not (probably just as many as you thought wren't, but were. hah). In y'all's experience, what happens to interested men if this becomes an impasse? I've heard that keep visiting the lodge when they have meals and whatnot and "you'll get the signatures" or is it more likely that I will have to keep searching until I may/may not find 2 others?


----------



## rpbrown

If you keep attending the lodge so they can get to know you, in a short amount of time you should have the signatures.

We meet weekly for study and have had a couple of young men attend for over a month. They had 1 signature but gained what they needed and we will be voting on them this week.


----------



## crono782

Thanks for the advice. Def makes me feel better. You're in Irving huh? What lodge do you go to? Irving isn't exactly close to me, but it isn't very far either (takes me about 25 min on a good day to get to belt line/183). I might like to visit another lodge sometime, hah.

Oh yeah, did you feel the earthquake??


----------



## crono782

Huzzah, got my 3 signatures. Will be turning in my petition next week.


----------



## crono782

I guess it would be better to say that I obtained my 3 references?
This probably doesn't sound like much to some, but to someone who has no prior (living at least) masons in my family nor any friends or coworkers (that I currently know of) that are masons, I feel rather accomplished in finding 3 that had a connection to me.


----------



## crono782

Petition submitted Tuesday. ^_^


----------



## Brent Heilman

Good luck and I look forward to hearing about your journey and being able to call you Brother!


----------



## Txmason32

Let us know when You know more ? I live not far and will come support your journey


----------



## crono782

Hah yeah, Azle's not far off! Investigation stuff this week, then the wait til next stated on the 4th.


----------



## crono782

Small update. Investigation visit done. I'm guessing they still need to check my background? Somehow I doubt traffic violations will put too much of a black mark on me, hah. :15:
Getting excited for the next stated meeting.


----------



## Txmason32

Congrats !!


----------



## crono782

Alright! Lodge voted me in tonight. Pretty stoked I can actually call y'all brothers for real pretty soon. :laugh:


----------



## ThanatosTA

Nice!  congrats man!

:14:


----------



## crono782

Hmm, is there any particular attire I should probably wear for my EA? Suit/tie or my normal attire?


----------



## kintai-tex

Normal attire will do, don't go rent a tux or anything!   Congrats on the start of your journey.


----------



## Brent Heilman

I went in business casual.


----------



## scialytic

Clean underwear...

I'm actually in Grapevine. PM me with the particulars (per Grand Lodge Law you cannot announce your degree dates and times, at least publicly). I may try to attend if it fits my schedule. Congrats Friend.

P.S. The Goat doesn't care what you wear.


----------



## crono782

> per Grand Lodge Law you cannot announce your degree dates and times, at least publicly


Ah, I didn't know that!


----------



## scialytic

It is fine to write: EA Degree at [Name] Lodge on [date] at [time]. Just no names and such.

If you can break away on Saturday you could drive to Grand Lodge in Waco and watch the Installation for the Grand Officers. I think it starts at 1 p.m. Parking will be impossible, but if you're actually interested you'll figure out the details. Before I was initiated I took my wife to watch the Installation of my Lodge's Officers and she was so impressed that she was telling me to join. (May be a good way to get early buy-in.) Think about it.


----------



## BMorris

I just joined the Keller lodge as well. Working on my EA.  What is your name?  I probably know you....


----------



## crono782

Daniel. Bryan right?
I went through mine a couple weeks after yours.


----------



## scialytic

Awww ... how sweeeeet ... ... ... :001_wub:


----------



## BMorris

crono782 said:


> Daniel. Bryan right?
> I went through mine a couple weeks after yours.



Yep its Bryan.  Are you going to the lodge tomorrow morning?


----------



## crono782

yeah, i should be there.


----------



## scialytic

scialytic said:


> Awww ... how sweeeeet ... ... ... :001_wub:



"And wuv...tru wuv...will fowow you foweva..."

*Name that movie!*


----------



## SeeKer.mm

scialytic said:


> "And wuv...tru wuv...will fowow you foweva..."
> 
> *Name that movie!*



Princess Bride?


----------



## scialytic

Yes Sir! You know, my Boss has never seen that movie. Ever! I thought she was joking...I thought for sure everybody has seen it...at least seventeen times!


----------



## crono782

Inconceivable!


----------



## scialytic

I'm beginning to think that you don't know the meaning of the word...


----------



## rmorenc

crono782 said:
			
		

> Inconceivable!



You keep using that word.  I do not think it means what you think it means.


----------



## crono782

I was passed as a FC tonight! Very awesome degree! Thanks very much to Bro. Graham for being a part of the degree and reading the charge. Very cool. ^_^


----------



## scialytic

The honor was mine. It's been great meeting you on here and being a part of the start of your Journey. You are an impressive man and Mason. We'll have to get together before you're Raised. We're going to run out of times for you to be a Candidate very soon! ;-) 

And just so everyone knows: This guy is getting hounded by his Lodge for how well ("perfect" is what I heard) he delivered his proficiency in well under a month from his initiation. They were ribbing him all night. It was hilarious!

You picked a great Lodge. I'm really glad you came on this site and were able to find a good Lodge in your search. I highly recommend Keller Lodge to anyone considering Freemasonry in the FW/Denton area (probably closer to the middle ground between the two, that is a big spread [insert "The Office" famous Michael Scott joke here]).


----------



## Trufflehound

Congratulations.  I had to move away from Keller Lodge a year-and-a-half ago due to work (I'm in Georgia now).  Everyone's right in that it is a very good lodge.  Hopefully, I'll be able to stop in for a visit next time I'm in DFW.


----------



## crono782

> that is a big spread






Approves.


----------



## crono782

Well, got my FC work turned in and now I'm schedule to be raised in the coming week or so (see, no specific date, haha)!


----------



## scialytic

Ends in a "Y"--starts with a Tuesda?

I'll be in Little Rock if it's in January though. I'll see about having a proxy there to represent MoT. I'm excited for you, but bummed I may not be able to witness it! ... But just roll with it and be in a contemplative mood. You'll have a lot to think about.


----------



## Txmason32

Congrats Brother ... Keller is a nice lodge with lots of history 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------

